# Dip Stick Problems



## sontog (Jun 28, 2009)

have a 2004 1.8t jetta, have noticed this several times when changing oil, the dip stick seems to be braking off at the top where it enters the handle and luckly I have found the peices before it went into the engine and to day after changing the oil and checking it I found another plastic this time the one that is about half way down was so brittle it broke off in my hand, Has anyone else been having a problem like this or is it just a probllem I am having I will be replacing it before something gets into the engine!! Thanks for the info...


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Dip Stick Problems (sontog)*

Thats a very common problem on all vws and audis. The plastic just goes all brittle from the heat and oil.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Dip Stick Problems (zgdonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgdonkey* »_Thats a very common problem on all vws and audis. The plastic just goes all brittle from the heat and oil.

yep check your local vw dealer they should have plenty in stock


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

ECS Tuning and a number of places also carry them. They're pretty inexpensive, so it's worth getting a replacement plus a spare.


----------

